# Connecter Mac mini sur TV



## Ismaël-bis (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'ai en projet d'acheter un Mac mini d'occasion (OSX 10.7.5 ou +) + (clavier + souris/trackpad) sans fil pour le connecter en HDMI à la télé du salon (donc pas d'écran autre)
Le but étant de pouvoir aussi bien regarder sur la TV une vidéo stockée dans le Mac mini que de naviguer sur Internet assis tranquillement dans le canapé.

Auriez vous des raisons de penser que mon installation ne va pas marcher de façon satisfaisante .

Merci de vos commentaires

Ismaël


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2012)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> Auriez vous des raisons de penser que mon installation ne va pas marcher de façon satisfaisante .




Bonjour,

Il n'y a aucunes raison pour que cela ne fonctionne pas 

Le Mac mini est parfait comme média center.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2012)

Bien vérifier le modèle de MacMini pour choisir de préférence un MacMini disposant d'une sortie hdmi


----------



## Ismaël-bis (31 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Bien vérifier le modèle de MacMini pour choisir de préférence un MacMini disposant d'une sortie hdmi



Les choses évidentes sont parfois bonnes à rappeler 
J'y avais pensé mais le rappel n'est pas inutile 

En fait je me pose des questions sur la mise en route (pas d'écran connecté de façon classic) reconnaissance du clavier sans fil, de la souris sans fil

Et puis au quotidien avoir seulement un écran connecté en HDMI est ce que ça va "bien marcher"


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2012)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> En fait je me pose des questions sur la mise en route (pas d'écran connecté de façon classic)
> 
> Aucune différence avec un écran classique connecté en HDMI
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi ça le devrais pas ?


----------



## Ismaël-bis (31 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Et pourquoi ça le devrais pas ?



Bein ... c'est ce que je me dis aussi mais avant de me lancer dans des achats somptuaires ... je me rassure


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2012)

Mac mini HDMI sur TV HDMI, cela serait vraiment pas de bol si il y avais problème.


----------



## Ismaël-bis (3 Janvier 2013)

Hello !

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé un Mac mini d'occasion avec Trackpad et clavier sans fil  
Je récupère le tout dimanche et je vous raconte


----------



## Ismaël-bis (5 Janvier 2013)

Salut !!

J'ai mon Mac mini d'occasion et c'est ..... génial !!!

Ça fait exactement ce que je souhaitais, en fait c'est un ordinateur comme les autres, sauf que l'écran c'est la TV.

     les + : installation sans aucun problème, tout (clavier sans fil, trackpad, TV en HDMI) à été reconnu, connexion en Wifi et intégration au réseau de la maison sans soucis.

     le - : c'est du matériel d'occasion (mais bon, ça c'est mon choix, donc je savais à quoi m'attendre  )  et donc il y a encore plein de choses de l'ancien propriétaire et j'hésite entre remettre la machine en configuration usine (mais pas évident car par de disque d'installation ni lecteur sur ce Mac mini. Mais je n'ai pas encore cherché comment faire. Et l'autre solution corbeille pour tout ce qui ne m'intéresse pas mais il reste forcement plein de trucs dans des dossiers système et applications que je n'utilise pas en général (Trousseau, Bibliothèque et ceux que je n'imagine pas) et garder les 3/4 trucs que l'ancien propriétaire m'a laissé (qq applis sympas). Mais bon pour ça, j'irais faire un post ailleurs si je ne m'en sort pas.

     l'autre moins plus embêtant : distance canapé/TV 4m, pour voir les vidéos c'est très  sympa, mais pour surfer sur Internet ce n'est pas très confortable car malgré toutes les possibilités d'affichage d'écran, les icônes de sélection sont petites, il faut vraiment bien viser, ça reste écrit petit et la lecture/ecriture dans les champs à remplir est difficile (faut dire que je suis bien myope).


En conclusion, je suis super content, ça fait exactement ce que je voulais et ça ne remplace pas une machine de 'travail" (en tous cas, dans la configuration de mon salon).

Voilà, merci à toi, Storme, qui m'a bien rassuré avant de me lancer dans cet achat somptuaire  et j'espère que ce post sera utile à d'autres.


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2013)

Super, profite en bien


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2013)

CTRL + molette de defilement de la souris et ça zoome l'écran quand tu as besoin de voir quelque chose de trop petit...

Quelle version système installée? Si Lion ou MountainLion, redémarre avec touche alt appuyée pour choisir Recovery HD et réinstaller le système. Ce sera mieux.


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Quelle version système installée? *Si Lion ou MountainLion*, redémarre avec touche alt appuyée pour choisir Recovery HD et réinstaller le système. Ce sera mieux.



+1

D'ailleurs, je comprend pas comment on peut vendre un ordinateur d'occasion sans effacer ses données perso


----------



## Ismaël-bis (5 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> CTRL + molette de defilement de la souris et ça zoome l'écran quand tu as besoin de voir quelque chose de trop petit...



Ouiiii  !! j'ai vu qu'il y avait possibilité de zoomer. Bon le Trackpad c'est pas une souris, super puissant mais ... il faut que je m'y fasse. sinon combinaison clavier, mais le Mini est sur Lion, et moi je suis depuis 2008 sur Léopard, donc j'ai un peu d'apprentissage, ce n'est que le premier jour 



> version système installée? Si Lion ou MountainLion, redémarre avec touche alt appuyée pour choisir Recovery HD et réinstaller le système. Ce sera mieux.



Ça, ça va vraiment m'être utile si je décide de réinstaller et je crois que je ne vais pas hésiter longtemps !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------




storme a dit:


> +1
> 
> D'ailleurs, je comprend pas comment on peut vendre un ordinateur d'occasion sans effacer ses données perso



Moi non plus. Mais bon, c'est un type très sympa (mon vendeur), mais il ne semble pas très passionné par les machins techniques et n'a pas du tout "accroché" Mac, il a viré tous ses fichiers perso (corbeille) mais il y reste plein de trucs intéressants hihihi. Allez je déconne, je m'en fous royalement, je vais faire le Recovery HD. Je préfère une machine propre avec MON bocson à moi


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2013)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> je vais faire le Recovery HD. Je préfère une machine propre avec MON bocson à moi



C'est mieux


----------



## Ismaël-bis (13 Janvier 2013)

Hello  !!

Et bien ce n'est pas si simple qu'il n'y parait (pour moi en tous cas  )

J'ai récupéré les qq films qui m'intéressaient et j'ai redémarrer en appuyant sur cmd+r
Là j'ai eu une fenêtre un peu comme celle là : http://images.macworld.com/images/article/2011/07/lionrestoremodeutilities-386-245885.png

et j'ai choisi la deuxième proposition "réinstaller Mac OS X"

Là, le Mac Mini s'est connecté à Internet pendant .... longtemps (pas loin de deux heures). Moi je suis allé jouer aux billes. A mon retour j'ai eu la surprise de voir la page d'accueil avec les deux utilisateurs que j'avais créé et tout comme s'il ne s'était rien passé.

J'ai un peu fouiné et j'ai trouvé cet article :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433?viewlocale=fr_FR

mais je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qu'il faut faire.
Est ce qu'il faut qu'avec l'utilitaire disque (avec lequel je ne suis pas super à l'aise) je mette sur une clé USB le "Mac OSX Système boot" que j'ai trouvé sur Recovery HD (environ 1,8 Go) que je boot sur la clé et toujours avec l'utilitaire disque que j'efface le Macintosh HD ?

C'était plus facile du temps des machines avec lecteur CD/DVD

Bon, si vous avez un lien vers un bon tuto pour un nul ou une explication simple. 
je sens bien que la solution est du coté de l'utilitaire disque mais comme je disais plus haut je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec cet outil.

Bon avec tout ça, ce post n'est peut être pas à sa place, mais bon je laisse faire les modos 

A bientôt pour vos précieuses suggestions


----------

